# How to make edible coral reef???



## bgvotaw (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw on Ultimate Cake off that they made edible coral reef from egg whites and something else. The guy was telling how to do it and he said put all these things into a bowl and put in microwave and it puffs up....I forgot what all goes in that bowl!  

I need this for my son's cake tomorrow; help? Thanks


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry this is after when you need it, but, maybe it'll answer for someone else, too. 

They just nuked royal icing:

Royal Icing: 
2 large egg whites
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
3 cups confectioners sugar, sifted

In the bowl of your electric mixer, beat the egg whites with the lemon juice. Add the sifted powdered sugar and beat on low speed until combined and smooth. The icing needs to be used immediately or transferred to an airtight container as royal icing hardens when exposed to air. Cover with plastic wrap when not in use.


----------



## vickiw (Sep 11, 2009)

How long do you nuke it for? Does it need to be mixed until stiff or in runny form. Thank you


----------



## vickiw (Sep 11, 2009)

Just thought of something else, do you crumble it after it is nuked? Do you put it in a bowl to nuke it or spread it out. I am trying many methods to make coral for a Spongebob cake order I have and without much luck. Thank you


----------

